# First time roaster (Gene Cafe)



## cracked_bean

I just wanted to present the beans I have just roasted, I have just bought a grinder, espresso and roaster setup but right now only the roaster has arrived.

I roasted the beans dispatched with the roaster free of charge from Bella Barista, they are Costa Rica SHB Tarrazu.

Roasted for 14.5 minutes total at a slow rise to 240C until I think I heard a rolling first crack (although who knows could of been second) and then brought them down to 230C for another minute and a half.

Probably was a short roast but I was affraid of burning the first ever roast, I think next time I will set it at one set temperature and try to determine first/second crack and probably intentionally burn them.

















I might try cupping these beans or wait about a week for the grinder and espresso to arrive.


----------



## froggystyle

They look a little uneven, would wait 7-10 days then cup!

Maybe try the next roast a little lower and leave till about 13 minutes and see how they look.

Pre heat the gene also, take it up to 200 empty, do an emergency stop, dump the beans in and then set it running at the temp you want.


----------



## froggystyle

Welcome to the world of roasting by the way...


----------



## cracked_bean

Okay yeah I did think they looked a little variable, I will try pre-heating and a lower longer temperature.

For the emergency stop if I hold the power button I can remove the chamber? Will it automatically rotate to place the handle in the right place?


----------



## cracked_bean

Should I expect the beans to out gas? Is there a certain time or required roasting for this to happen?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

cracked_bean said:


> Should I expect the beans to out gas? Is there a certain time or required roasting for this to happen?


Depends on the bean and degree of roast. One roaster recommends 18 days for one particular bean but that's extreme. Usually, 5-10 days is sufficient. Are you using bags with one way valves in them - can get them from various places if you aren't.


----------



## cracked_bean

Yeah, I got the silver ones from BB with the pin valve. Tried to remove all the air but I think either the beans released gas or some got back in because the bag is very slack now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

cracked_bean said:


> Yeah, I got the silver ones from BB with the pin valve. Tried to remove all the air but I think either the beans released gas or some got back in because the bag is very slack now.


If you press the bag a bit to expel the air when you pop in your fresh beans, the CO2 released by the beans will replace any air in the bag and will vent naturally through the one way valve. If you've crimped the resealable seal properly, you don't need to worry about air getting back in. Let the beans rest for several days before opening and trying them. You'll soon find out if you haven't let them rest long enough - ungassed CO2 can interfere with espresso extraction.


----------



## cracked_bean

Thank you, I think it is good that the grinder and machine haven't arrived yet it will make this first wait easier!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Should have added, you don't need to let beans rest if you're making filter or pour over coffee - the extra CO2 will dissipate during brewing.


----------



## hullcity

As a comparison, I also roasted the BB Costa Rica Tarrazu beans for espresso just yesterday using the Gene Cafe.

Batch was 200g, loaded straight into Gene (no preheat), temp set to 236. Beans were yellow at 7 min and tan at 8:30 min. First crack at 13 min, fairly quiet and lasting just over 2 min. I dropped the temp to 230 just after the start of first crack. Dumped the beans at 17 min using E-stop on to a frozen cookie sheet and cooled by passing between two colanders. No sign of second crack in the Gene nor on cooling.

My Gene is a 230V model running on a 230V line (I live in France). Empty, it takes a touch over 6 min to heat up from 20 deg to 250.

My advice to you is take time to get to know your Gene as they all appear to play a bit differently from one another. And keep it simple at the start, only vary one thing at a time. And keep good notes or use some sort of roast software. I've done just over 50 roasts and still consider myself a real novice, but almost all roasts have come out drinkable and some outstanding. Have fun!

Mike


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks for sharing that - is the voltage in your area of France genuinely 230 volts?

Also, is there a particular reason for not pre-heating your Gene prior to loading the beans?


----------



## froggystyle

When you hold the button on the left (Temp button) it will go into cool, keep holding then it will go into E Stop, the drum shoudl roate to point the handle to the top. Pop it out and put it in the holder that was supplied with your roaster (You dont want to drop it) Be careful as it will be hot, then dump your beans in and drop it back into the roaster, i turn the roaster on and off at this point then set the new temp and time and fire it up!

Get yourself a timer from ebay, about £2, the one on the genie is pants as it doesnt count in seconds.

Have a read back through this thread to see if any of the beans you want to roast have been rosted before by anyone, pinch the profile they list, just think about the ambient temp difference though.

Little tip, buy some hose to vent your roaster out a window, some beans will be very smokey and will fill your kitchen with smoke very fast.

I went from some from this ebay seller, just check your diameter on the genie.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Ventilation-Centre-Online/FLEXIBLE-DUCTING-/_i.html?_fsub=2638500014&_sid=885932044&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

How are you cooling beans when dumped from roaster?


----------



## hullcity

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thanks for sharing that - is the voltage in your area of France genuinely 230 volts?
> 
> Also, is there a particular reason for not pre-heating your Gene prior to loading the beans?


Yeah, generally around 230 as checked with a voltmeter at the socket. It does sometimes drop to 220 though. I started checking voltages when we went into winter after one roast ramped up much slower than before and, lo and behold, the voltage was only 215!

To be honest, I've tried loads of profiles, preheating, drying steps, etc etc, based on what I'd gleaned from different forums, but so much seems dependent on your own setup that I've decided to go back to basics for now. I roasted the Tarrazu last week at 236 after a 200 preheat and they appeared a touch scorched at the tips. I think it was Davecuk who suggested in another post to remove the preheat to prevent scorching (different beans, can't remember which), so I thought I'd give it a try. My last roast looks better.


----------



## hullcity

Just to add about using E stop for dumping the beans. Don't forget to put the drum back in the Gene once you've tipped out the beans. Start it up again and hit the left button once to start the regular cooling cycle to let the machine cool down normally.

Sometimes on E stop the drum does not stop in the correct position. Just hit the left button again and it should rotate and stop at the right place. This has only happened a couple of times for me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

hullcity said:


> Yeah, generally around 230 as checked with a voltmeter at the socket. It does sometimes drop to 220 though. I started checking voltages when we went into winter after one roast ramped up much slower than before and, lo and behold, the voltage was only 215!


215 -220 volts - wow, that's low. I'm lucky, voltage where I live is always 245-250 volts so no power issues when roasting.


----------



## DavecUK

hullcity said:


> As a comparison, I also roasted the BB Costa Rica Tarrazu beans for espresso just yesterday using the Gene Cafe.
> 
> Batch was 200g, loaded straight into Gene (no preheat), temp set to 236. Beans were yellow at 7 min and tan at 8:30 min. First crack at 13 min, fairly quiet and lasting just over 2 min. I dropped the temp to 230 just after the start of first crack. Dumped the beans at 17 min using E-stop on to a frozen cookie sheet and cooled by passing between two colanders. No sign of second crack in the Gene nor on cooling.
> 
> My Gene is a 230V model running on a 230V line (I live in France). Empty, it takes a touch over 6 min to heat up from 20 deg to 250.
> 
> My advice to you is take time to get to know your Gene as they all appear to play a bit differently from one another. And keep it simple at the start, only vary one thing at a time. And keep good notes or use some sort of roast software. I've done just over 50 roasts and still consider myself a real novice, but almost all roasts have come out drinkable and some outstanding. Have fun!
> 
> Mike


Roast is looking very good....I think with that bean you should be able to roast 250g no problem, drop the heat a fraction, perhaps 235. you are also completely correct, they are all a little different.

1. Don't pre heat gene (as has been suggested) up, it's just unnecessary wear and the stopping loading the beans, subjects the Gene to thermal stresses beyond it's design limits....to keep doing that is not good. it also does not improve your roasts.

2. Don't use the E stop to cool your beans, it's actually OK to cool them in the Gene, cup quality differences are insignificant....again this method subjects the roaster to stresses it was not designed for. Part of the design of the gene includes cooling in the chamber, the most critical time to NOT stop the thing is exactly when people are E stopping it!!!

Dave


----------



## froggystyle

I am going to try your suggestions tonight Dave, i did a batch of MM last night, so i will try the same again but with no pre heat and letting them cool via the cool cycle.

Be interesting to see what they come out like.

I know when i have not pre heated before i get very uneven roasts, and by not dumping they tend to go darker than i wish.


----------



## hullcity

Thanks for your comments Dave.

Compared to using E stop and cooling externally, how much earlier do you need to hit the cooling button to get roughly the same roast level? Are we talking a minute or so?

I've tended to stick with 200g batch size as my coffee consumption is not massive and it's nice to play around with the roast conditions/different beans. I tried 250g with the Mexican beans from the BB bulk buy but they were really chaffy and my Gene started heater cycling before hitting the set temp. Do you get better roasts with 250g compared to 200g?

Thanks again and apologies to the OP for hijacking his post.

Mike


----------



## cracked_bean

This is all really useful information so no apologies required. I left the beans to cool in the Gene, I think my largest concern is the uneven colour and I will first try to remove that. I allowed the Gene to cool the beans and then just laid them out in a colander. I think my next roast I might try a lower temperature to extend the time to first crack, hopefully this will even it out more.

Although it now strikes me that as I got this 1kg with the order I will only have three more roasts before switching beans, although i do have 3kg of MM on the way.


----------



## DavecUK

hullcity said:


> Thanks for your comments Dave.
> 
> Compared to using E stop and cooling externally, how much earlier do you need to hit the cooling button to get roughly the same roast level? Are we talking a minute or so?
> 
> I've tended to stick with 200g batch size as my coffee consumption is not massive and it's nice to play around with the roast conditions/different beans. I tried 250g with the Mexican beans from the BB bulk buy but they were really chaffy and my Gene started heater cycling before hitting the set temp. Do you get better roasts with 250g compared to 200g?
> 
> Thanks again and apologies to the OP for hijacking his post.
> 
> Mike


If you have a Gene that cycles (I call it element switching), then with chaffy beans you may have to lower the batch size to 200. Mine doesn't do that (it helps because it's modded) So I can roast 250, sometimes 275g

Someone asked about MM, (but this applies to any bean), if it's uneven, then lower the temperature a little. It's not a race and from cold the gene is doing little for 1m 30s or even more, so don't worry if your roast time is even up to 17 or 18 minutes. Don't try for sub 15 minute roasts either (especially true in unmodified Genes.

Gene Cooling, you won't have to eject the beans very much earlier at all, perhaps 15 seconds or so, because in 15 -20 seconds, of cooling enough heat comes out of the beans that they don't go any darker.


----------



## GS11

DavecUK said:


> 2. Don't use the E stop to cool your beans, it's actually OK to cool them in the Gene, cup quality differences are insignificant....again this method subjects the roaster to stresses it was not designed for. Part of the design of the gene includes cooling in the chamber, the most critical time to NOT stop the thing is exactly when people are E stopping it!!!
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave the gene does takes a long time to cool down which means beans will coast i.e. continue roasting to a darker level. The skill is ending the roast earlier to allow for the coasting to achieve desired roast level. The advantage of E-dump particularly for new users is the ability to end the roast visually.

That said you do get a better finished bean with gene cool and agree it can't be good on components or indeed the the beans to end the roast with immediate e-dump.

One compromise may be is to e-dump at say 180c?


----------



## iroko

cracked_bean said:


> I just wanted to present the beans I have just roasted, I have just bought a grinder, espresso and roaster setup but right now only the roaster has arrived.
> 
> I roasted the beans dispatched with the roaster free of charge from Bella Barista, they are Costa Rica SHB Tarrazu.
> 
> Roasted for 14.5 minutes total at a slow rise to 240C until I think I heard a rolling first crack (although who knows could of been second) and then brought them down to 230C for another minute and a half.
> 
> Probably was a short roast but I was affraid of burning the first ever roast, I think next time I will set it at one set temperature and try to determine first/second crack and probably intentionally burn them.
> 
> View attachment 6596
> 
> 
> View attachment 6597
> 
> 
> I might try cupping these beans or wait about a week for the grinder and espresso to arrive.


Great to have another roaster, not to bad for 1st attempt. I think I had to bin mine.

The more you roast the better they get, use the roasting logs you got with the gene so you can compare previous roasts.


----------



## DavecUK

DavecUK said:


> If you have a Gene that cycles (I call it element switching), then with chaffy beans you may have to lower the batch size to 200. Mine doesn't do that (it helps because it's modded) So I can roast 250, sometimes 275g
> 
> Someone asked about MM, (but this applies to any bean), if it's uneven, then lower the temperature a little. It's not a race and from cold the gene is doing little for 1m 30s or even more, so don't worry if your roast time is even up to 17 or 18 minutes. Don't try for sub 15 minute roasts either (especially true in unmodified Genes.
> 
> Gene Cooling, you won't have to eject the beans very much earlier at all, perhaps 15 seconds or so, because in 15 -20 seconds, of cooling enough heat comes out of the beans that they don't go any darker.


I did an awful lot of testing and some work with genesis to ensure that the initial abortive attempt to introduce the roaster to the UK, where it had loads of problems were never repeated. I think it has been one of the most reliable electrical products Bella Barista have sold...which is staggering considering it's a roaster....and they have sold a hell of a lot! Also staggering considering the abuse it gets with E dumping and the like.

In desperation to avoid the previous problems, all I am allowed to say is Genesis changed the specification for the heating element, it is quite unbelievably good...I am not allowed to say how good....but I'm betting there have not been many failures in the UK roasters (if yer using a 240V element, or a 230V correctly with the mod). However, they can't break the laws of physics, only bend them. Look after your roasters and they could last 10 years or more...i know one used 3 times a week for nearly 7 years and still going strong!!


----------



## ronsil

When I first bought the Gene before BB sold them it came with the original 230v heater. I had to send the Machine back to the then sellers 3 times because of breakdowns.

Finally they changed the element to 240v and now 7 years later its still roasting well. I sold it on about 3 years ago when I decided to go Hottop


----------



## hullcity

I just did a repeat 200g batch of the BB Tarrazu taking on board DavecUK's advice. No preheat, set temp to 235, dropped to 230 just after the start of first crack, then hit stop after about 3 min and allowed the beans to go through the standard Gene cooling cycle to 60 deg. I was surprised that the beans did not appear to get any darker cooling like this compared to the E stop/dump routine I've always used before.

New roast on the left, previous on the right. The new roast does look a touch uneven so I'll have to see if this happens again in subsequent roasts, but for the time being I'm a convert to the in-machine cooling procedure.


----------



## froggystyle

Be interesting to know what they taste like when you cup!


----------



## hullcity

I only drink espresso/cappas so still have a bit of resting time to wait for unfortunately...


----------



## jcheung

These are all great tips.

Makes me want to dig out my CafeGene which has been sitting dormant for years.

I never did use it enough to get the hang of it.

This must be remedied


----------



## froggystyle

Get it out man!

Or sell it!


----------



## jcheung

That's what the Mrs keeps saying... about the roaster I mean









Yeah I know... I'm just having too much fun trying different roasters at the moment. Very impressed with how good roasters are now.


----------



## Mouse

cracked_bean said:


> This is all really useful information so no apologies required. I left the beans to cool in the Gene, I think my largest concern is the uneven colour and I will first try to remove that. I allowed the Gene to cool the beans and then just laid them out in a colander. I think my next roast I might try a lower temperature to extend the time to first crack, hopefully this will even it out more.
> 
> Although it now strikes me that as I got this 1kg with the order I will only have three more roasts before switching beans, although i do have 3kg of MM on the way.


Well done on your first roast cracked_bean!!

We're starting this Gene roasting journey together here


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> Get it out man!
> 
> Or sell it!


Mod it...it simply becomes a completely different roaster....n better!!! i think it would be great if people got back into roasting again...really you are missing out on so much....so many coffees. Do not for a minute think you can't produce roasts as good or better than the big boys, with practice you can, perhaps not all the time, perhaps not all beans (unless you mod). I'm also not suggesting you stop buying roasted coffee (although I never do now), *but buy less....roast more!*



> I just did a repeat 200g batch of the BB Tarrazu taking on board DavecUK's advice. No preheat, set temp to 235, dropped to 230 just after the start of first crack, then hit stop after about 3 min and allowed the beans to go through the standard Gene cooling cycle to 60 deg. I was surprised that the beans did not appear to get any darker cooling like this compared to the E stop/dump routine I've always used before.
> 
> New roast on the left, previous on the right. The new roast does look a touch uneven so I'll have to see if this happens again in subsequent roasts, but for the time being I'm a convert to the in-machine cooling procedure.


New roast is a nicer colour...doesn't look as dark. I was going to say slight unevenness is not a problem on pulped naturals, but on high quality Costas, it should be reasonably even...but remember as you roast lighter, it's slightly more difficult to roast absolutely even because beans are a natural product and sugar content can vary slightly...the roast on the left doesn't look to bad really. Remember for 1m 30s the gene isn't doing very much at all, so a 16m 30s roast is no problem at all! You can happily roast up to 17m without a problem.

Next time try 250g and 234C...see how you get on...of course modding gene will get you an even better result....reducing batch size is counter intuitive with the gene, it can sometimes roast slower and what you are also , doing is reducing the thermal mass of the beans...not always a good thing. As for in Gene cooling, it's quite fast enough and the beans pretty rapidly get dwn to a temperature where nothing untoward happens...remember they have been in a roaster at 235C. I don't know where all this madness came about about super rapid cooling of beans. In the commercial environment it's nice that they cool fast...time is money, but beans can equally cool too fast! The big 20kg probat I used to use took a good few minutes to cool the beans in it's big cooling tray.


----------



## hullcity

Thanks again for your input Dave.

Here is the log of that last roast (using Roastmaster on the iPad). Red=set temp, green=roast temp. The zigzag after about 9 min shows the element-switching once the set temp was reached (I log the max and min temp of each cycle). I'm wondering if the dimmer mod would be worthwhile in my case? The temp as reported by the Gene does indeed drop off quickly once cooling has started, though I imagine the drop in bean temp would be a fair bit slower.

Only got 400g of Tarrazu left, but will try a 250g batch next at 234 deg as suggested.


----------



## froggystyle

woah woah woah...

How did you get that data out of the gene?


----------



## hullcity

froggystyle said:


> woah woah woah...
> 
> How did you get that data out of the gene?


Keep your socks on Froggy!

I just logged the temp reading from the Gene display every 30 sec using my wee little fingers into Roastmaster. Not very hi-tec


----------



## froggystyle

Ahhh i see.

Was hoping you had some genius way to get a probe into the drum!


----------



## hullcity

froggystyle said:


> Ahhh i see.
> 
> Was hoping you had some genius way to get a probe into the drum!


People have tried on Homeroasters.org with mixed success. Looks too techy for me, plus my Gene is still under guarantee and I don't really want to mess with it for now.


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah have seen some attempts, mine is also still under warranty so same herer, leave the messing alone for a while.

Would be very cool to rig it up to a pc though.


----------



## DavecUK

It really needs someone cleverer than me to write an app that allows you to take photos of the genes display, then log the values it reads using ocr from the dials


----------



## froggystyle

Whats ocr?

13 char


----------



## ronsil

OCR = Optical Character Readings where a webcam or similar reads from the roaster screen & outputs to a logging program like 'RoastLogger'

However it will not work with a Gene because of the flashing, changing screen output.

Works super on a Hottop, mind you. Used all OCR webcam readouts to record my roasts prior to full computerisation.


----------



## DavecUK

ronsil said:


> OCR = Optical Character Readings where a webcam or similar reads from the roaster screen & outputs to a logging program like 'RoastLogger'
> 
> However it will not work with a Gene because of the flashing, changing screen output.
> 
> Works super on a Hottop, mind you. Used all OCR webcam readouts to record my roasts prior to full computerisation.


You see Ron....we're not getting old at all are we, bodies might be finished...but the mind of an 18 year old









Whats OCR...pffff


----------



## froggystyle

Ahhh that old technology


----------



## cracked_bean

So second and third roast today (with a long downtime to let the machine cool), I roasted the same Tarrazu and some MM too this time only 225g each.

For the MM I set it to 235 until first crack then went down to 220, no pre-heat and cooling cycle on the machine was started at 15.5 minutes in, still a little shorter than I intended but I think they look better!









I wanted to try the same cycle for the Tarrazu and that made it to 15 minutes, so I think I really need to roast at a lower temperature, although the ambient is probably higher than most because today is quite warm.









To me they both look more even but I am not sure about it.

I know I do need a funnel about 50g scattered nicely on the floor!


----------



## hullcity

I weigh my beans in a plastic measuring jug so it's easy to pour them into the drum.

I'll leave it to the pros for a critique on your roasts but to my eyes it looks like you're on the right track.


----------



## froggystyle

Good looking roasts, nice and even!

Your gonna have a lot of coffee to drink in a weeks time!


----------



## cracked_bean

I am sure I will drink 25% and ruin 75% so I thought I best make a lot!


----------



## froggystyle

Time to start adding your roasts to the 'todays roast' thread!


----------



## cracked_bean

About the data camera system. Would you want it to be live or just process a video? I do very similar things at work and I can't see any complications really?


----------



## jcheung

DavecUK said:


> Mod it...it simply becomes a completely different roaster....n better!!! i think it would be great if people got back into roasting again...really you are missing out on so much....so many coffees. Do not for a minute think you can't produce roasts as good or better than the big boys, with practice you can, perhaps not all the time, perhaps not all beans (unless you mod). I'm also not suggesting you stop buying roasted coffee (although I never do now), *but buy less....roast more!*


Definately have to dig it out. This thread has got me interested again.

I'll also be modding it as advised on your website (very interesting BTW) as it is a very early model, from 2006.


----------



## cracked_bean

When I feel like mine won't spontaneously combust I will mod mine but this warranty business is frustrating!


----------



## hullcity

Latest roast of the BB Tarrazu. This time I increased the batch to 250g from 200g. I intended to roast at 234C but didn't look at my notes and ended up roasting at 235C again (duh!). No preheat, dropped to 230C shortly after the start of first crack and hit cooling at first crack+3:30. Cooled in the drum.

I aimed to go a touch darker this time. The roast looked pretty even to me and seemed to have a touch of sweetness in the aroma, something I didn't detect previously. Hopefully this will translate to the cup!

New roast on the left, previous on the right. That's the end of the Tarrazu, I'll be joining the Today's Roast thread with future roasts.


----------



## hullcity

hullcity said:


> As a comparison, I also roasted the BB Costa Rica Tarrazu beans for espresso just yesterday using the Gene Cafe.
> 
> Batch was 200g, loaded straight into Gene (no preheat), temp set to 236. Beans were yellow at 7 min and tan at 8:30 min. First crack at 13 min, fairly quiet and lasting just over 2 min. I dropped the temp to 230 just after the start of first crack. Dumped the beans at 17 min using E-stop on to a frozen cookie sheet and cooled by passing between two colanders. No sign of second crack in the Gene nor on cooling.
> 
> My Gene is a 230V model running on a 230V line (I live in France). Empty, it takes a touch over 6 min to heat up from 20 deg to 250.
> 
> My advice to you is take time to get to know your Gene as they all appear to play a bit differently from one another. And keep it simple at the start, only vary one thing at a time. And keep good notes or use some sort of roast software. I've done just over 50 roasts and still consider myself a real novice, but almost all roasts have come out drinkable and some outstanding. Have fun!
> 
> Mike


I had these in an espresso this morning after 6 days resting. 16g in 26g out in 26s using a naked PF. Pour was ok but not great, had a bit of a donut at the start. The shot smelt really nutty but i couldn't taste it. Instead I found the shot quite fruity (in a good way) but a bit bitter for my sweet-tooth. A half tsp of sugar put things right and the aftertaste was good and long. Body was a bit thin however.

Also had a cappa later on which was pleasant but nothing exceptional.


----------



## iroko

hullcity said:


> Latest roast of the BB Tarrazu. This time I increased the batch to 250g from 200g. I intended to roast at 234C but didn't look at my notes and ended up roasting at 235C again (duh!). No preheat, dropped to 230C shortly after the start of first crack and hit cooling at first crack+3:30. Cooled in the drum.
> 
> I aimed to go a touch darker this time. The roast looked pretty even to me and seemed to have a touch of sweetness in the aroma, something I didn't detect previously. Hopefully this will translate to the cup!
> 
> New roast on the left, previous on the right. That's the end of the Tarrazu, I'll be joining the Today's Roast thread with future roasts.


Looks like a nice roast.


----------



## hullcity

Thanks,

Just seen yours on the Today's Roast thread - looks top-notch, really nice and shiny!


----------



## GS11

hullcity said:


> Latest roast of the BB Tarrazu. This time I increased the batch to 250g from 200g. I intended to roast at 234C but didn't look at my notes and ended up roasting at 235C again (duh!). No preheat, dropped to 230C shortly after the start of first crack and hit cooling at first crack+3:30. Cooled in the drum.
> 
> I aimed to go a touch darker this time. The roast looked pretty even to me and seemed to have a touch of sweetness in the aroma, something I didn't detect previously. Hopefully this will translate to the cup!
> 
> New roast on the left, previous on the right. That's the end of the Tarrazu, I'll be joining the Today's Roast thread with future roasts.


Roast is looking good HC:good:. What is the roasting program you are running? Do you input the data into it manually or is it somehow connected to the gene?


----------



## hullcity

GS11 said:


> Roast is looking good HC:good:. What is the roasting program you are running? Do you input the data into it manually or is it somehow connected to the gene?


Thanks GS. I use Roastmaster (for the iPad) and input the data manually every 30s or so.


----------



## mathof

froggystyle said:


> Little tip, buy some hose to vent your roaster out a window, some beans will be very smokey and will fill your kitchen with smoke very fast.
> 
> I went from some from this ebay seller, just check your diameter on the genie.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Ventilation-Centre-Online/FLEXIBLE-DUCTING-/_i.html?_fsub=2638500014&_sid=885932044&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


I followed your link, but then I was confronted with a choice of hoses for which I had no basis on which to choose. None of them were marked as heat-safe. Which one did you go for? Thanks.


----------



## froggystyle

the one i got was not marked as heat safe, i cant remember which one it was now, but just measure the outer diameter of the gene vent and then select a pipe that fits it.


----------



## johnealey

Pipe diameter required is 3" and as long as not the clear plastic type that normally attache to woodworking machinery you wont make a smelly melty mess in your kitchen. Metallic pipes better but hard to find and just bear in mind it will be hot so may scorch both window frame (damp cloth) or hands if not left to cool down.

John


----------

